# Duets for 2 violins



## Dan Padilla

Just heard an incredible performance of the Bartok Violin Duos. Anyone have any other favorite violin duos?

Looking forward to your replies,

Dan Padilla
http://www.examiner.com/x-7007-Honolulu-Music-Examiner


----------



## andruini

I really love those Bartók pieces.
One of my favorites is the Sonata for Two Violins by Prokofiev.


----------



## Sorin Eushayson

Right now I'm listening to a few of Vivaldi's sonatas with two violins, but there's a basso continuo running around in the background. Try Telemann's charming Gulliver Suite for two violins:


----------



## periodinstrumentfan

The Telemann album is great... that Gulliver Suite is a jewel of a bonus filler !!! 

...Here Miss Banchini plays Vivaldi without Basso Continuo... 

Trio Sonata for 2 violins & continuo (optional) in G major, RV 71
- 




Trio Sonata for 2 violins & continuo (optional) in F major, RV 70 -


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

The Bartok duos, played by Gertler and Suk.
Sarasate: Navarra
Wieniawski: Etudes for two violins
Ysaÿe: Amities
Holst: Concerto for two violins
Frid: Concerto for two violins
Moszkowski: Suite for two violins and piano


----------



## Taneyev

Ysaye had a full sonata for 2 violins. And Allan Pettersson had 7, dark and very difficult. 
BTW; it can't be a duo for solo violin, or for 3 violins. So, why repeat "duets for two violins" ?


----------



## periodinstrumentfan

@Taneyev,

i think it's to clarify ..duet for cello & bass, duet for violin and guitar etc.... hence duet for two violins... i'm not so sure though ... i'll have to consult chamber musicians regarding this ...


----------



## Dan Padilla

*Thanks!*

Thanks for some great suggestions!!!

Dan


----------



## danae

Berio has written some very interesting violin duets. Check them out.


----------



## Beban

Drago Kocakov 
Sonata for Two Violins "Intimus" 

Jean Delphin Alard 
Duos Brillants op.27 

Charles-Auguste de Bériot 
3 Duos Concertants for 2 violins op.57


----------



## Steatopygous

Mozart's duos for violin and viola are characteristically lovely. He wrote two.


----------



## starthrower

I have this on an out of print Timpani CD. This is just the 1st movement.


----------



## tortkis

Anna Clyne's wonderful _The Violin_ includes some violin duo pieces.

Tea Leaves, from The Violin by Anna Clyne
Cornelius Dufallo & Amy Kauffman


----------



## Mandryka

Dan Padilla said:


> Just heard an incredible performance of the Bartok Violin Duos. Anyone have any other favorite violin duos?
> 
> Looking forward to your replies,
> 
> Dan Padilla
> http://www.examiner.com/x-7007-Honolulu-Music-Examiner


One of my most favourite pieces of music is a duo for violins, Hay que caminar by Luigi Nono. There's a fantastic recording of it on YouTube, a recital in a church by Desire Poussaz and Andrea Kunz.


----------

